

[SURVEY] Your energy consumption behaviour - EndWyrm
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1KA5KE4_vXTmAwHjN8jrmgaExCNLHgT9dGYmGq6daFo8/viewform

======
probably_wrong
Out of curiosity, have you considered also that the size of the house may be a
factor? Or, to rephrase that, who are your potential clients? Even if I tried
to waste energy, I don't have enough space to forget something on. But that's
because I don't have a house. So I'm guessing mid-high income?

